# same day surgery H&P



## Semocoder (Nov 22, 2011)

If a pt is seen in the office and a week later comes in for Same day surgery can't you bill the H&P for the day of surgery?  If so, which one???


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2011)

tammy.wyatt2008@yahoo.com said:


> If a pt is seen in the office and a week later comes in for Same day surgery can't you bill the H&P for the day of surgery?  If so, which one???



Not if the surgery was planned.  If the decision for surgery was made last week and the patient comes in today for scheduled surgery, then all services related to the surgery are included today.


----------

